# Gaia in new fleece



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of Gaia in her new smart Equafleece








Are you sure I can move in this?








I'll just try sitting then








Whats in there?








I think you are mad bringing me out in this even with my new coat!

I do find it easier to get on than off, is that nomal?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Gaia looks gorgeous in her fleece, she's a beauty


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She looks great! Love that colour on Gaia. I bought Basils because he constantly gets play attacked by a huge Goldendoodle puppy, Ernie. He spends most of the time on his back and gets filthy......so my plan was to help him stay clean and dry by putting him in an Equafleece. I hadn't anticipated Ernie grabbing hold of the fleece and pulling him around! It now has a hole in it only after a couple of wearings. 

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the colour - is it a grape/aubergine colour? Lovely 

Turi x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> She looks great! Love that colour on Gaia. I bought Basils because he constantly gets play attacked by a huge Goldendoodle puppy, Ernie. He spends most of the time on his back and gets filthy......so my plan was to help him stay clean and dry by putting him in an Equafleece. I hadn't anticipated Ernie grabbing hold of the fleece and pulling him around! It now has a hole in it only after a couple of wearings.
> 
> Karen xx


What a shame, they are expensive to have it holed so quickly and by someone else's dog 

The colour is called Mulberry and is grape/aubergine, I think it goes well with her chocolate roaning


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree... and with her beautiful green eyes :love-eyes:!

Turi x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How cute love the colour on her .
Karen
Buddys equafleece had a big rip in it but I've sewn it up and you can hardly tell.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaia looka gorgeous in her new Equafleece, the Mulberry suits her colouring well.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> She looks great! Love that colour on Gaia. I bought Basils because he constantly gets play attacked by a huge Goldendoodle puppy, Ernie. He spends most of the time on his back and gets filthy......so my plan was to help him stay clean and dry by putting him in an Equafleece. I hadn't anticipated Ernie grabbing hold of the fleece and pulling him around! It now has a hole in it only after a couple of wearings.
> 
> Karen xx


What a shame Karen  ... maybe it can be patched up, probably wouldn't show up too much as it's black. S x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh yes, it can be mended ...no problem. I'm just concerned about it continuing to happen. Basil is the type of dog that gets 'play' attacked. All of my friends' dogs do it to him - though we try and make sure it's only one at a time!! Basil, however, kind of enjoys it. He never squeals or comes running to me. When he's up again he's right back jumping at their ears!

Karen x


----------

